# Wo werden eigentlich die Programme von Step7 gespeichert???



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Also, der Betreff sagt eigentlich schon alles.
wo, bzw. wie, werden die Programme (also, alles incl. Bausteine) gespeichert??(Dateiendung??)
Ist das richtig, das die Bausteine als MC7-Dateien in der SPS liegen??Wie sieht so eine MC7-Datei denn aus??

Ronnie


----------



## s-valve (5 Januar 2006)

Das Thema würde mich auch mal interessieren - vor lägerer Zeit habe ich mal versucht in alle Dateien eines S7 Proj reinzuschauen, Ergebnis = NULL.
Hätte gern eine ordentliche Unterstützung für S7 in mein Programm eingebaut, so musste ich dann über den Umweg AWL- und SCL-Quellen gehen  

Mfg M


----------



## Bewareofthis (5 Januar 2006)

Abend zusammen,

hab mir mal selber ein KnowHowProtect-Entferner geschrieben, dabei hab ich mich intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt:

Soweit ich weiß wird der Code der Bausteine in der Datei SUBBLK.dbt gespeichert. Das Programm wird anscheinent in einer "vorkompilierten" Version dort gespeichert.  Denke aber nicht das es sich hier um den tatsächlichen MC7-Code handelt! (korrigiert mich falls falsch)

Die restlichen Dateien sind dBase3-Dateien (alte Datenbank), diese kann man mit einem DBF-Viewer öffnen. Dort werden Symbolik, Baustein-Infos, Baustein-Kommentare, HW-Konfig usw. gespeichert.

HTH 

Bewareofthis


----------



## klaly (12 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Bausteine lassen sich einfach als MC7-Code speichern.
Dazu "Datei" "Memory Card Datei neu" aufrufen, dateiname z.b. test.wld,
nun öffnet sich ein Fenster, dort den Baustein of interest reinschieben.
Die Datei test.wld enthält nun einen nackten Baustein im binär Format.
Am Anfang befidet sich ein Heater, dann der MC7 Code und am Ende der
tail.

Mehr weiß ich leider nicht.

mfg. klalz


----------

